# Alpine 7502 help



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone out there have access to an owners manual for an Alpine 7502 cassette deck? there is one in a truck a friend bought but i can't take it out yet. wanting to know if there is an aux input of any kind. would like to keep the old school aftermarket option there if i can.


----------

